# wind knots??????



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Tried fishing today in a stiff breeze, and I think I figured out where the term "wind knot" originated. 

Caught a few small 'gills then came home and made a few spare leaders.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Heavier leader helps for sure to eliminate wind knots.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

it happens to the best of us! lol.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Fishaholic69 said:


> it happens to the best of us! lol.


yepp


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

not to go off topic too much here, but awhile ago in fly rod and reel there was an article on wind knots (they will be the death of me). But the article was actually more about the new world record steelhead. There was a huge standoff with the readers and the magazine soon after the article came out because the guy who caught the fish killed it, and harvested it. What do you guys think about the ethics of catch and release of wild steelhead? heres the link to the article if your intrested.......http://www.flyrodreel.com/node/14694


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

tractor5561 said:


> not to go off topic too much here, but awhile ago in fly rod and reel there was an article on wind knots (they will be the death of me). But the article was actually more about the new world record steelhead. There was a huge standoff with the readers and the magazine soon after the article came out because the guy who caught the fish killed it, and harvested it. What do you guys think about the ethics of catch and release of wild steelhead? heres the link to the article if your intrested.......http://www.flyrodreel.com/node/14694


I remember reading about that steelhead. The sad part is that the fight was so long and the fish was so stressed that the fish died. Crap happens. Record size fish are generally not going to be landed after a short, quick battle, and if the fish is stressed too much it can die. What should he have done? Cut the line after 10 minutes? Released it to go belly-up? I have no issue with what he did, the fish was not going to make it (as I recall from the article), so he kept it. It would have been a complete waste of the fish to release it near-death.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

TheCream said:


> I remember reading about that steelhead. The sad part is that the fight was so long and the fish was so stressed that the fish died. Crap happens. Record size fish are generally not going to be landed after a short, quick battle, and if the fish is stressed too much it can die. What should he have done? Cut the line after 10 minutes? Released it to go belly-up? I have no issue with what he did, the fish was not going to make it (as I recall from the article), so he kept it. It would have been a complete waste of the fish to release it near-death.


To Quote one of our members "their is no cure for stupid"!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

steelheader007 said:


> To Quote one of our members "their is no cure for stupid"!


Same thing happened to the River Monsters guy on one of his African trips for tiger fish. He is 100% C&R, but the big tiger fish he landed beat itself up and stressed itself so much during the fight that even after trying to revive it for 45 minutes, the fish died. Did he like keeping the fish, no, but it was obvious the fish was going to die, so they kept it.


----------



## coydog1254 (Dec 5, 2010)

I release almost every fish I catch. I do take a few here and there for food (maybe two or three times a year). I threw a 10 lbs. Large mouth back because I would like to catch a 12 lbs large mouth later.<(farm pond) There is not a wrong or stupid answer, the fact of the matter is it is everyones right to keep every legal fish, no fish or some fish. We know catch and release is how we keep our sport alive and help nature continue to thrive. However, who am I to judge what you do with the fish you caught. World record or an 1/8" over legal it is still his fish.


----------

